# Finally finsihed my Moebius 2001 Moon Bus



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here are some pics of my Moebius 2001 Moon Bus. It has been on the bench for 2+ weeks along with the AMT USS Reliant. Both consumed a fair amount of my hobby time recently. I used the aftermarket decals and some photo etch parts. I might do some more fine detailing before packing it up for the Fest.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks good. Oddly you don't see too many of these built.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I like your colouring choices for things like the lights and their surroundings. Makes them stand out better. The jet exhaust around the thrusters looks very natural as well.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It's a beauty for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice, one of the better ones ive seen


----------

